# Gold Lyre-tail Swordtail has white fuzz on tail??



## sharkbait1213 (Jul 17, 2005)

My male sword-tail has developed this white fuzz stuff on one of his fins coming down from his belly. kinda looks like a white mold or something. Any help or advice for what this might be or what i should do to remove it/get rid of it?!?! thank you.


----------



## sharkbait1213 (Jul 17, 2005)

if it is saprolegnia how should i go about treating him?? should i treat the whole tank too for precaution???


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

White fuzzys are usually a fungus.
Chemical treatments such as Malachite Green are most efficient at eradicating fungus. Methylene Blue is also an alternative but the chemical will stain silicone sealant and affects filter bacteria. Good water conditions and a slight raise in temperature also suppresses attack.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i think furanase is good for fungus and once my blue gourami had tail rot so i pulled it off and it started getting better so try that


----------

